# Tiger



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please is there anybody who could do a transport run for me to get Tiger reunited with his owners, he has been with me for many months and really needs to get home to his family.

Sadly his owners don't have any transport so I am putting a plea for help, from Oxfordshire to Essex.

Thankyou.


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

When would this need to be done by?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any day to suit me but have to check with Cheryl.


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

I may be able to help depending on the day as I would need to arrange childcare for my children and I need to check when hubby is away, but if I can help then I will x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, that's very kind of you. xx


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

No problem, just let me know and il see what I can do x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww im sure he will be missed , hope he settles back in for them xxbest wishes


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will miss him a lot, he has settled here and I cant help but see Tiger as part of my family.

This is going to be a tough day when he leaves, even my daughter grooms him and plays football with him.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he was so lucky to have found you and your daughter xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, he has been a pleasure to have.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What's Tiger's story CC? How did you come to have him?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Right I'm here and ready to help - who's sharing the load and let's arrange a day and get Tiger home! xx


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Charity said:


> What's Tiger's story CC? How did you come to have him?


It's a long story!...remember this?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/334407-can-anyone-help-get-tiger-off-streets-please.html


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, yes I remember now.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Can someone post details of the transport run as needed, ie starting, interim (cheryl) and destination post codes (just the first half) so that we can all see whether we can help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tiger's owners are in London, just waiting for a text to confirm postcode then I will post.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm in Basildon, happy to go half way if anyone can collect him from Oxford to bring him to Northampton or anything like that? Anywhere down the M1 towards me?

I can take him straight to Deptford from there 

x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

If anyone can do a southern/M25 route I can pick up half way (I live less than 10 miles from Deptford).


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to be pedantic guys, but I really do think that specific post codes rather than vague areas are necessary so that individuals can check the route, mileage and timings.
I have today off and was considering the trip but the information so far is all so vague that I have not been able to make arrangements.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have postcodes, mine is ox120hy, tigers is se84rj


----------



## Fluffable (May 9, 2014)

Huge help all of you  woohoo.x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Have postcodes, mine is ox120hy, tigers is se84rj


If you can find someone to get him from you to say the M3 junction of the M25 (Cobham services), I can pick up from there. It would have to be a weekend though as I work full time.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's lovely GN thank you ! 

xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you to everybody who has offered to help Tiger, I can now confirm Tiger's owners are coming to collect him on Monday where I will meet them at the train station.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you CC :thumbup1:

I got an update from Tiger's owners that they are really happy to be reunited with Tiger and their little girl loves Tiger


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy to help, Tiger was a pleasure to look after and yes it was very hard letting him go but I am so pleased Tiger is settled and is now reunited with his family.


----------

